# Transplant or trim?



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I made the mistake when I planted these evergreen shrubs a few years ago. As you can see, the spacing is off and it's driving me crazy. I must have used a bad tape measure.

So I'm assuming I should transplant and move it over, or would trimming it help? Good time to move it?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Ha that would drive me nuts, but I can totally see it happening to me. I planted a tree a few years back that leaned big time. It ate at me so much after a year i dug it back up. If you are gonna do it now, rather than the ideal time in the fall I would adhere to transplanting best practices. It gonna be pretty pissed at you, but should get over it in time. I would watch the weather for a good overcast day or better yet, overcast few days. The upcoming week in NJ actually looks primo. Water it good the day before. Also water the spot you will be transplanting to. Should be easy since it looks like its only a foot away. Dig a nice big root ball. Water it really good afterward and give it some good fertilizer in the new hole. I like Espoma Biotone Starter for transplanting. Watch it like a hawk this summer for signs of stress and if feasible even consider giving it some irrigation by letting a lawn sprinkler get it or running a temp soaker hose. Good luck!


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Transplanting should be doable in favorable weather conditions and enough water to let it recover. I'm not a landscaping expert but I've transplanted all kinds of plants around the yard with good success. Go for it!


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks guys....what do you think about using a little soil moist in the transplanted hole? Thinking about throwing some in. Also as far as fert goes, all I have on hand is Hollytone.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

NJ-lawn said:


> Thanks guys....what do you think about using a little soil moist in the transplanted hole? Thinking about throwing some in. Also as far as fert goes, all I have on hand is Hollytone.


I'll let the experts weigh in on products to be used, but my transplants were simple. That's what I would do assuming you want to move the right-most shrub slightly farther to the right:

> Water it the day before just like gm560 stated.
> Dig out the root ball using a shovel. Start by making a full circle around the shrub just beyond the drip line. Then go deeper and at an angle until you did it out.
> Backfill the first hole and dig up the new hole (assuming you cannot dig out the new hole in advance because it's too close).
> Make the size & shape of the new hole as close as possible to the size & shape of your plant. If you have some garden soil you may want to add some in the new hole. Test fit and adjust as necessary. Make sure there isn't significant empty space / air pocket underneath.
> Once it's in place water it. I'd keep watering every day for the first few days.

I've never transplanted one of these little giant arborvitae shrubs, but I've planted a dozen and they should be able to take it. I've transplanted gardenias, azaleas, boxwoods, a hydrangea tree and even a 6 ft. tall green giant arborvitae.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Is Soil Moist the absorbing gel? If so, I personally will never use that product again. I used some in some outdoor potted plants and got a good bit of mold from it never drying out. Maybe planted in the ground is different.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Ahh that's better.... my OCD is satisfied


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

NJ-lawn said:


> Ahh that's better.... my OCD is satisfied


Looks good :thumbup: now keep an eye on it and make sure it's getting enough water.


----------



## Tadow781 (Oct 11, 2019)

Looks awesome &#128077;


----------

